
3D printable necessities for life during a pandemic (Prusa contest) - jesperht
https://blog.prusaprinters.org/designer-contest-everyday-necessities-for-life-during-a-pandemic-with-three-3d-printers-to-be-won/
======
Ottolay
I wish more businesses would do similar promotion type things during this
pandemic to either help people out or give people something to do.

The only other one I've seen is a MMORPG doing free DLC:
[https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/20/21188141/lord-of-the-
rings...](https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/20/21188141/lord-of-the-rings-online-
dungeons-and-dragons-online-dlc-free-coronavirus)

------
i_am_nomad
I nominate this: [https://github.com/maduce/fosscad-
repo/tree/master/Firearms/...](https://github.com/maduce/fosscad-
repo/tree/master/Firearms/PM522_Washbear_Revolver_v2.0-JamesRPatrick)

~~~
ben_w
The virus is bad, but it’s not bad enough to start playing Russian roulette.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I can't speak for the parent commentators motives but guns are for more than
just suicide. They can also protect you from people crazy enough to break into
a home. They can also be used to hunt for food.

~~~
VikingCoder
Home printed guns are pretty likely to misfire, don't you think?

If you want a gun, your best bet is probably to go and buy one.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I mean it depends, you could 3D print a lower receiver and fill in the rest
with regular stock gun parts. The lower receiver basically holds ammo, and the
trigger. In the case of a Glock for example it's the metal slide that does
most of the work of actually shooting, the polymer frame is just there to hold
everything in place.

This is why some guy was able to 3D print part of a Glock.

~~~
econcon
But is a gun hard to acquire? Than the skills required to 3d print and
assemble one?

~~~
TomMarius
Here in Europe, definitely.

~~~
varjag
Europe is vague. In Norway it's definitely easier to buy one, than improvising
this out of crap and sticks.

~~~
TomMarius
It's true for most of Europe though. Or - depends whether we're counting the
black market.

